# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  Z3X Easy-JTAG Update. Easy JTAG v2.4 and EMMC Plus tools v1.0 is finally out!

## mohamed73

*Z3X Easy JTAG v2.4 and EMMC Plus  tools  v1.0 is finally out! 
MTK Scatter + LG DZ TOT KDZ Direct eMMC Flasher + FRP Reset*  *The season has just started, so something new and exciting is coming soon. Get ready!*  Long time ago we developed an excellent JTAG platform core and hardware. 
Our platform was so great and allow add an eMMC functionality by extending just software part. 
But time is going fast and our products need to be faster and powerfull than others ! 
We decided to split tools to EasyJTAG Classic tool + new advanced eMMC Plus ToolBox. 
First of all we ready to present really All in all tool called eMMC Plus ToolBox for eMMC repair professionals. 
This software will replace plugin functionality for many brands. It’s really multi brand next level tool (wink)   *eMMC Plus ToolBox v1.0 ( eMMC Odin/Qualcomm direct and Android Explorer moved there )*  *MTK Scatter to eMMC Flasher/Reader from eMMC to Scatter ( you asked , we have done! )**LG DZ TOT KDZ Direct eMMC Flasher*Samsung Direct eMMC Flasher /ReaderQualcomm Direct eMMC Flasher / Reader from eMMC to XMLAndroid ext2/3/4 FS Explorer - ExtractorBasic eMMC functions toolset like format reset , boot config and CID patch  *New functions of EasyJTAG Classic tool*  *Added universal FRP remove over eMMC connection ( its little tricky but free and universal for any phone with eMMC memory ! )**Added ADB Dumper GUI for fast and easy acquiring a recovery data*Fixed addresses bug in core and APIFixed log flicker but temporary removed color formatting  *New models of phones supported :*  FLY IQ4403 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)FLY IQ4404  (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)LG E400  (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)LG L22C (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)LG LS770 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)LG H845  (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung GT-B5330 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung GT-I8258 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung GT-I8200 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung GT-I9228 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung GT-P6200 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung GT-S6802 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung GT-S7500 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung GT-S7562 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung SM-G360T1(Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung SM-G530P (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung SM-G531F (Read/Write/Dump/ ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung SM-G531H (Read/Write/Dump/ ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung SM-G900H (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung SM-G900J (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung SM-J100H (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung SM-J105H (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung SM-J320FN (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung SM-J320P (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung SM-J500H (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung SM-T337T (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung SM-Z130H (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung SM-Z300H (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung SHV-E120S (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung SGH-T989 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)LG X135_L60I  (ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung SM-J200G (ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung SM-J200H (ISP eMMC Pinout)Samsung SM-J700 (ISP eMMC Pinout)  *This is only warm UP! More surprises on the way! Keep turned ) 
B.R. Z3X Team*  *Discuss الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

